# Oxfordshire Manor House, Oct '11



## mookster (Oct 5, 2011)

So, I finally got to do this place photographic justice having only had my small point and shoot when I first did it last year.

I'd forgotten how utterly fantastic this place was, and it's now high up on my list of all-time favourite places. There are so many little passageways all over the place leading to cellars and pantries, hidden storage rooms etc etc I could spend all day in here reading all the documents left behind most of which are over a century old now.

And thanks to the good sense of the exploring community the place hasn't been 'outed' - it's important to remember it's a partially occupied building checked regularly by the owners and workers in the estate office across the road.

History - it was built many moons ago, and fell into a state of disrepair over the last few decades like many manor houses have done. Whether or not it will ever be a finished restoration is yet to be seen but for the moment it's in limbo, slowly deteriorating into a state of fantastic natural decay.

This might turn out a bit photo-heavy but I feel it deserves it.






































































































As I walked into this room I remarked to one of my companions whether he could hear a buzzing sound...






...and then we looked up and realised there was a massive swarm of tiny flies covering the ceiling and the tops of the windows in this room and the next. Not only that but the stuff we thought was dust/dirt on the floor was infact thousands of dead ones!














































....more in next post


----------



## mookster (Oct 5, 2011)

Pt.2






Fake books






Hundreds of Mercury thermometers






Broken sculptures galore
















I laid flat on my back to get this one...



















































Thanks for looking, more photos here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157627825235012/


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 5, 2011)

very nice mate love the way the over all decay is natural and going at a different pace in different parts  superb


----------



## Faing (Oct 5, 2011)

one word for that place

WOW!

them colums is awsome, do you have any extrernal pics of building?


----------



## gingrove (Oct 5, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## RichardH (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh my. Oh dear me. Oh. Goodness me.

Do you mind if I spend some time alone with these photographs?


----------



## KingLewis92 (Oct 5, 2011)

Breath Taking, This Is Utterly Beautiful!


----------



## nelly (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful Mooks, Wondering what that £100 cheque from 1898 would be the equivalent of today, a big wad I suppose


----------



## krela (Oct 6, 2011)

nelly said:


> Beautiful Mooks, Wondering what that £100 cheque from 1898 would be the equivalent of today, a big wad I suppose



Around £6k I think!


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow!!! That place is amazing!

Fantastic photos. Loved looking at them....thanks for posting!


----------



## sYnc_below (Oct 6, 2011)

mookster said:


> And thanks to the good sense of the exploring community the place hasn't been 'outed'



It's been totally outed thanks to 'another forum' for several months now


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 6, 2011)

Brilliant job there Mookster, awesome pix! 

But I thought the owners actually live in a wing of this building? Or am I thinking of a different manor I so nearly did a couple of weeks ago?

Honestly, that place is stunning! Those flys are wierd... we saw the exact sma ething last week in Aston Hall Mental Hospital. Vile wickies! 

Great work bud! Respect!


----------



## mookster (Oct 9, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> It's been totally outed thanks to 'another forum' for several months now



Numpties:icon_evil




TeeJF said:


> Brilliant job there Mookster, awesome pix!
> 
> But I thought the owners actually live in a wing of this building? Or am I thinking of a different manor I so nearly did a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> ...



Yeah it's still partially lived in although sectioned off from the derelict parts.

Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow and wow...fantastic pics, Mooks...such lovely features and artefacts. As for the flies...Amytiville Horror!!! 
Cheers.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

Great work loved it thanks for sharing


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 9, 2011)

Cheers for that Mookster enjoyed that immensely.Are them stair rails iron by any chance?


----------



## Tizzme (Oct 18, 2011)

Dont know what happened here ? I cannot see any of the pics, all i see is "This picture is unavailable" !


----------



## mookster (Oct 20, 2011)

Tizzme said:


> Dont know what happened here ? I cannot see any of the pics, all i see is "This picture is unavailable" !



Ahh yes, that was my bad...hope to get it sorted soon.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 20, 2011)

Pics up or it didnt happen!!!!!


----------



## mookster (Oct 20, 2011)

Dammit, it should've sorted itself now!


----------



## smiler (Oct 24, 2011)

Excellent Find, Pics and Report, most enjoyable, Thanks.


----------



## krela (Oct 24, 2011)

You've broken your photos again mookster


----------



## mookster (Oct 25, 2011)

krela said:


> You've broken your photos again mookster





This has never happened before....stupid flickr.

Here are some of the ones I can remember posting...fingers crossed they work!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 25, 2011)

Just looked at the full set on your flkr link mate.

This place is just amazing. I simply love it. Well done.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 25, 2011)

Been waiting to see these for ages..loving it very much particularly that rusty kitchen range.Very well shot Mooky and thanks for re-upping these pics.


----------



## eclectic_fence (Jan 22, 2012)

When I clicked on to the thread I was crushed to see 'pic unavailable' glad I scrolled down, looks like an incredible explore, nice one.


----------

